# Do I have to register a company in Australia to promote the overseas company?



## anuptimilsina (Oct 19, 2015)

I am an Australian citizen. My family runs an adventure travel agency in Nepal (registered in Nepal) including Everest Base Camp trekking and other adventure activities. Now, I am thinking of promoting my family travel business in Australia and making a good client base in Australia.

Having said that, I have not thought about registering a business and starting a travel agency in Australia.

Is there any way that I can promote the overseas business without registering a company in Australia?


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Try this link:

Starting a Travel Agency | Australian Federation of Travel Agents


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

If you use an Australian address and contacts then I am pretty sure you will need to register the business, as either a business name (in each State you wish to trade in) or a PTY LTD company, for all of Australia.

Register your company | business.gov.au

How to start a company | ASIC - Australian Securities and Investments Commission

If your customers contact an overseas address or contact, then you may not need to do anything (but I am not 100% sure that would work).


----------

